# New member



## mitzache (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Glad I stumbled over this forum. To shortly introduce myself, I have been painting for maybe 5y. Have no formal training and luckily I make a living out of other things. Painting is however something I deeply enjoy. Here is my latest painting I did few months back.


----------

